# New DVR 942 user » few questions ...



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

As you see I'm new on this board, but I'm not really new to sat stuff 
anyway ...I recently switched from my old 6000 to DVR 924 and have few questions:

1. Can I record HD event (in HD not SD) when I watch another HD program?
2. Does remote control support all type of amplifiers? I looked in remote code table for Harman Kardon AVR 520, found 3 codes but non of them seems to be working. Same with scanning mode - no code found.
Does anyone know any additional codes for *Harman Kardon AVR 520*?

3. Does anyone know if timers with "New Event" option are working on International package.
4. Does anyone noticed difference in quality (artifacts to be exact) of SD channels betweek 6000 vs. 924 (lower than I experienced on 6000 which is weird)
5. Where is live TV buffer recorded? on HDD or some kind of Flash memory?

thanks


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

To answer two of your questions:

1) In a word, yes. There are many permutations of how this can work. For instance, If you are in single user mode, you can in fact watch one HD program on Tuner 1 with another HD program in the PIP window on the OTA tuner while recording yet another HD program on Tuner 2. Pretty freakin' awesome, in my book.

5) Everything is recorded to the HDD in the 942...a SATA drive of as-of-yet unconfirmed capacity.


----------



## srbigbutt (Apr 25, 2005)

I think the cool part is that you can record 3 HD Programs. (2 tuners, OTA) and then watch a 4th pre-recorded HD Program. And watch a 5th program in SD on a second TV. Now that is freakin' awesome!!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

2. I'm controlling an HK AVR125 with no problems with my 942 TV1 remote. I set it up using one of the codes listed. Try 672.

3. "New" episode timers will work only if the guide data is good. I have no idea what the guide data looks like for the international channels as I don't have access to any of them, so...

4. Not sure what you're asking.

Welcome to DBSTalk, BTW! :hi:


----------



## PROXUS (Apr 26, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> 2. I'm controlling an HK AVR125 with no problems with my 942 TV1 remote. I set it up using one of the codes listed. Try 672.
> 
> 3. "New" episode timers will work only if the guide data is good. I have no idea what the guide data looks like for the international channels as I don't have access to any of them, so...
> 
> ...


2. Do you type 672 or 2672 for your HK amplifier? (they say in the manual to use prefix 2 for amps)?

4. For some reason I see more artifacts suring fast image movement on 924 than I did on 6000. Overall quality of the image is lower. I just wondering if this is due to multiple tuner usage or any other interference. (?)


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

In Single User Mode ... is it possible to record a timed event using TV1? Keeps defaulting to TV2. I know in Dual mode you have a choice. Couldn't find it in Single mode. Not a problem really. Just don't know if I'm missing something. Is there an advantage to using one over the other?


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

You can change the default, but you cannot choose which tuner to use on a per-recording basis.


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

Couldn't find where to set the default. Looked thru Preferences, etc. I'll keep looking. Thanks!


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Moridin said:


> You can change the default, but you cannot choose which tuner to use on a per-recording basis.


I beg to differ. You can change the default in dual mode, but in single mode it always defaults to the second tuner.



gijohn said:


> Couldn't find where to set the default. Looked thru Preferences, etc. I'll keep looking. Thanks!


It's 8-6 (option 6 on the preferences menu), called "record plus". As I mentioned earlier, it only appears to work in dual mode.


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

Booooooo!!! Is there any advantage (or disadvantage) to recording to the second tuner?
Oh .. FINALLY go this beast completely hooked up. Couple more questions:
-- Is there a way to change channels with PIP in the small preview window?
-- I was told by the installer that if I lose the satellite signal (big rain storm, etc) I can still navigate to the OTA channels (they're all set up, have 22 of them) .. huh? Must work different than the other receivers I have (508). If I lost the signal you really couldn't do nuttin else. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

gijohn said:


> -- I was told by the installer that if I lose the satellite signal (big rain storm, etc) I can still navigate to the OTA channels (they're all set up, have 22 of them) .. huh? Must work different than the other receivers I have (508). If I lost the signal you really couldn't do nuttin else.
> Thanks!!


Someone posted a workaround here. When you get stuck at the acquiring signal screen, press the "menu" button, choose "guide" from the menu, and navigate to the OTA channels from the EPG. Seemed to work during a downpour yesterday, but I don't think all three of my satellite locations were out.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Big advantage to recording to 2nd tuner - you don't get interrupted what you're currently watching when a timer fires.


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

Bichon said:


> Someone posted a workaround here. When you get stuck at the acquiring signal screen, press the "menu" button, choose "guide" from the menu, and navigate to the OTA channels from the EPG. Seemed to work during a downpour yesterday, but I don't think all three of my satellite locations were out.


Thanks! I'll give it a shot during next big rain storm. (won't be a long wait here in the Sunshine State) :lol:


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Big advantage to recording to 2nd tuner - you don't get interrupted what you're currently watching when a timer fires.


Makes sense Mark - I was just curious for like a 3:00 am recording. No difference in pic quality I assume.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Tuners are identical...and everything's digital. A difference in picture quality isn't possible.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Bichon said:


> I beg to differ. You can change the default in dual mode, but in single mode it always defaults to the second tuner.


Apologies for the disinformation. I was certain that the option existed even when in single user mode, but I guess the old photographic memory was out of film.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Big advantage to recording to 2nd tuner - you don't get interrupted what you're currently watching when a timer fires.


I agree, the timer automatically fires to whichever tuner is free.

I record the SNG & sometimes DS9 series on Spike every afternoon (4 episodes back to back) and since the default for recording is to start 1 min early & stop 3 min late, any back to back recordings would have to alternate tuners.

Not sure what would happen if I happened to be watching another channel when it neared the end of one of the SNG recordings. I expect I'd have to get the impending timer "warning" clock.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

A moderator should change the subject of the post to reflect the model number oas 942 instead of 924 in order to prevent confusion.


----------

